#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  "Искусство стать счастливым" Далай-лама XIV

## Поляков

Вышла новая книга Его Святейшества Далай-ламы "Искусство стать счастливым"

М., Владимир: АСТ, Астрель, ВКТ, 2011
84 x 108 1/32, 4000 экз., 288 стр., твердый переплет
Перевод с английского: С. В. Маслов

Нередко нам кажется, что "сейчас нет человека несчастнее, чем я". Наш разум настолько глубоко попал под влияние саморазрушительных эмоций, что такой психологический настрой уже не рассматривается, как вредный, — наоборот, он приветствуется и поощряется, и мы, без устали жалея себя, словно "купаемся" в своем горе. 

Помните, что главные причины страданий — это три яда: яд вожделения, яд ненависти и яд невежества. Счастье не приходит по воле случая; оно, как правило, проистекает из внутреннего психологического настроя. Не ленитесь совершать добродетельные поступки по отношению к людям — в первую очередь, это поможет именно вам. 

Позитивные эмоции могут творить чудеса, — стоит только попробовать. Избавляясь постепенно от всех разрушительных эмоций и учась бескорыстному отношению к жизни, вы измените свою судьбу в лучшую сторону.



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/details/3201

----------

Дондог (30.05.2011), Людмила Покровская (30.05.2011)

----------


## Майя П

ИМХО конечно, но кажется это не новая книга...  (изд-во на воронцовом поле...., была серия....)

----------

Дондог (30.05.2011)

----------


## Поляков

> ИМХО конечно, но кажется это не новая книга...  (изд-во на воронцовом поле...., была серия....)


Есть "Искусство быть счастливым", но это другая книга.

----------

Дондог (31.05.2011)

----------


## Matix

Не думаю, что Далай Лама знает о счастье больше, чем рядовой житель планеты, не предрасположенный к глупости и с запасом благой кармы. 
Кто-нибудь спрашивал у Далай-Ламы XIV прямо: ты - счастлив? Не думаю, что он скажет "да", не верю в то, что он захвачен эмоцией "позитивная". 




> Нередко нам кажется, что "сейчас нет человека несчастнее, чем я". Наш разум настолько глубоко попал под влияние саморазрушительных эмоций, что такой психологический настрой уже не рассматривается, как вредный, — наоборот, он приветствуется и поощряется, и мы, без устали жалея себя, словно "купаемся" в своем горе.


Ну у меня ежедневно подобная история. Потому что это - переживания самоосвобождения от дурацки-прописанных сценариев. И есть все причины культивировать три яда, иначе можно смело в гробик прыг - и фсе. Тут как раз у буддистов задача - забрать контроль над тремя ядами, ослабить физическое тело и освободить очередную "дхармакаю" для всевозможных "выделок овчинок" внутри очередных захваченных "трех миров". 

Мне интересно, смог ли отец Далай Ламы научить его истине жизни, или же всему его учил придворный "чародей"...

----------


## Svarog

Matix, у Вас какая то обида на Его Святейшство или поговорить не с кем?  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (31.05.2011), Дордже (01.06.2011), Шурик Кириллов (01.06.2011)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Вот оглавление "Искусства быть счастливым", а вот - "Искусства стать счастливым". Судя по оглавлениям, книги разные.

----------

Дондог (31.05.2011), Дордже (01.06.2011), Майя П (31.05.2011), Пема Дролкар (01.06.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вообще-то, "Искусство быть счастливым" - написана Ховардом К. Катлером на основе бесед с Его Святейшеством. Там есть впечатления самого Катлера. Думаю, книга рассчитана на широкую публику. 
Текст здесь. Она вышла и переиздается очень давно.

Новая же книга, судя по оглавлению, по основам Пути.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не думаю, что Далай Лама знает о счастье больше, чем рядовой житель планеты, не предрасположенный к глупости и с запасом благой кармы. 
> Кто-нибудь спрашивал у Далай-Ламы XIV прямо: ты - счастлив? Не думаю, что он скажет "да", не верю в то, что он захвачен эмоцией "позитивная". 
> 
> 
> Ну у меня ежедневно подобная история. Потому что это - переживания самоосвобождения от дурацки-прописанных сценариев. И есть все причины культивировать три яда, иначе можно смело в гробик прыг - и фсе. Тут как раз у буддистов задача - забрать контроль над тремя ядами, ослабить физическое тело и освободить очередную "дхармакаю" для всевозможных "выделок овчинок" внутри очередных захваченных "трех миров". 
> 
> Мне интересно, смог ли отец Далай Ламы научить его истине жизни, или же всему его учил придворный "чародей"...


А Вы посмотрите фильм "Кундун" или прочтите книгу " Моя страна, мой народ", или "Этика для нового тысячелетия". Тогда, вместо того, чтобы домысливать о том, чего Вы вообще не знаете, будете размышлять над конкретными фактами из жизни Его Святейшества. Кстати, Вам и про основы Пути хорошо бы почитать. Похоже, с ними тоже не знакомы :Smilie: 

Его Святейшество получил обширное образование от лучших буддийских Учителей и наставников. Чародейству его не учили.

----------

Дондог (01.06.2011), Дордже (01.06.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (02.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2011)

----------

